# Processing own deer ?



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Guys I am thinking about processing my own deer this year after last year my wife finally realized how good venison is and she loved the fact that she didn't have to buy ground meat at the store. Now here is my only concern she has already stated that the first deer I get this year we should get all ground. I can only afford to get a manual meat grinder at this time and I am just wondering how well they actually work anyone who has used them or uses them please let me know as I know this will save me money over the long run. thanks johnny


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Processing your own deer is quite easy. There are also a bunch of videos online on how to do it.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks peple guess what I really need to know is how well the manual grinders work I have helped process deer before. I am only able to swing a manual powered grinder this season I have no issues doing the skinning or cutting.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

They grind meat as well as any electric grinder. Anyone of average health should be able to grind the meat from a deer manually. I'm not saying it's going to be on your top 10 list of favorite things to do but it's not that bad.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Manual grinders work just fine. Be sure to buy a heavy duty all cast iron model and you will have one that will last you forever. Doing one deer is a bit of effort but certainly doable. I don't grind the entire deer but I have at times done 30+# of deer by myself.

Since your wife likes to eat the deer you just need to put her on the crank of that grinder and "Git R Done!".


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Boy that brings back memories...my brother and I sitting on the old oak board that the grinder was attached to while dad ground away. Hand grinding works fine. My local butcher doesn't charge too much to grind and wrap, but I have done several through my KitchenAide mixer with the grinder attachment.


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

just bone your deer out, take it to your butcher and have them grind it for you. usually .50 to .75 per pound. save your arm


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Don't let anyone kid you. Manual grinding is a lot of work. It's best to use the buddy system. One guy loads the grinder while the other one (cranker) cranks the handle. Then when the cranker gets tired, switch. 

I usually cut my grinds up small enough so they will fit in the grinder and then partially freeze them. They go through the grinder easier that way. 

I used a manual grinder for over 10 years before getting an electric grinder. 

I wouldn't grind the whole deer. I would save the loins and back straps for sure and a few round steaks for stew. You'll still have plenty of meat left to make your wife happy.


----------



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

I bone mine out ,saving only the loins ,put meat into a 5 gal bucket with a cake drying rack on a small pan to keep the meat off the bottom and let the blood drain .find a butcher to do the grinding and i get about 20% beef fat mixed in .they charge 15.00


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have been using a manual grinder for going on 4 years. I usually grind about 15lb of meat. I really don't think its that bad. I have found if you prep the meat real well PRIOR to starting it is A LOT easier. Mainly, I like trimming off a majority of the fat and cutting it into cubes that will stuff into the grinder more easier than longer, larger pieces.

I actually enjoy it. I'll try popping on a movie or a football game that I can watch from the kitchen and drinking a couple cold ones while I do it.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I debone and freeze whole muscle....you can always grind when needed... cut in tips for stew or kabobs....once you grind you can never put back together...I grind very little as I like to eat steaks and kabobs....and put the chunks for stew and veg. soup....I do this to minimize the freezer burn you might get....the more you cut and grind the more chance of freezer burn(surface area)....I also leave the silver skin on to.... as that reduces the burn too.....Doing this I can (by myself) skin, debone and put in the freezer in less than 4 hrs that it use to take me almost 8hrs....for the grinder that I don't do much I have picked up oster food processor(with grinder) at a garage sale cheap....works great just make sure no tendons get in there....I tore the plastic gears on one..... till I learned....

.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Hand grinders work fine if you have the time. Still use one now and then. If I have a lot of meat to do I'll hook a drill to the grinder so I don't have to crank as much. I work in a machine shop and think I made an adapter for that so if you need something let me know and I'll fix you up no charge. I don't have anything added to my burger and it comes out great and tastes good also. Just enjoyed a big batch of chili made from deer and all the veggies from the garden. I don't turn everything into burger but make a lot of it. As someone else stated you can always freeze some chucks and grind when you want more burger,that's what I do. No way am I paying someone to do something I can do when I have the time plus I don't trust to many places to give MY meat back and not someone else's. Used up all I had ground and have a bag of chucks left so guess it's time to go get some fresh! Good Luck.


----------



## theman (Dec 12, 2008)

I have cranked by hand it is not to bad, but the best thing to do is work the angles. Tell the wife you will get her an early christmas present and get her a nice kitchen aid mixer and then get the grinding attachment. They work awesome.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

my hand grinder works great. If this is your first time....save about 5 lbs of meat back and grind it along with 1lb of old fashioned smoked bacon. AWESOME burgers on the grill


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great Idea Promisekeeper. I'm going to try it this year. 

We always cut ours into chunks and partially freeze ours before grinding. Get an electric grinder if you can. We mix our burger with 20% plain pork sausage to get enough grease in there for cooking.


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I also partially freeze before I grind, you can get smoked bacon butt scraps ends at the West Side Market and mix it in about 80/20 like Promise said, taste great.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been butchering my own deer for close to 30 years. No way would I ever mix any other meat or fat with my venison before I froze it. U can always add fat or other meat later.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Why not mix it when you grind it?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

add beef suet, not pork fat and you'll get a much much better flavor. i have a manual grinder and i used it once and only once. went out and got an electric and never looked back.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey ez if you ever wanna get rid of the manual one let me know


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Why not mix it when you grind it?


Believe it or not, it's the fat that decreases the freezer life of ground meat.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> Believe it or not, it's the fat that decreases the freezer life of ground meat.


That is true but the venison fat breaks down and changes the flavor quicker than beef. The best freezing option is to vacuum seal the meat to eliminate as much air as possible since it is the air that causes the fat to oxidize. This is where the meat gets it stronger taste over time.

I do not pressure can my ground meat but this oxygen exposure is the reason that I like to can plenty of my venison. It stays as fresh tasting as if you fixed it straight from the deer. But canning is another entire discussion.

I also prefer to use beef trim in my ground venison. I believe it keeps its true flavor better. I have had meat that others froze with no adder and it tasted good as well.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm changing the way i butcher this year.I've read articles that say to cut your maat into chunks and wrap and freeze then grind as you need it .This way there is less cut surface area and less area for freezer burn.Also do this for steak meat ,stew meat etc,then cut portions as needed.I'll cut some for steaks and grind some burger meat that will be used fairley soon then chunk the rest.Also save some butchering time .


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have been processing my own meat for the last 10 years and and found that I get no freezer burn at all when I wrap the meat properly in freezer paper. I have pulled meat out a year and half or more old and it is still excellent. I have tried to use the foodsaver to vacuum seal the meat and it does ok but by and far freezer paper does the best on ground, roast, and steaks. Its also cheaper and I can get almost 2 average sized deer with one 5$ roll. The steaks and roasts don't last as long but the ground meat will keep 2-3times as long. One final note, I never mix the venison with anything else until I thaw it and am ready to use it. Try and cut off as much fat and connective tissue as possible before grinding it and the meat will taste much better. Quick kills and cooling the meat as quickly as possible are the 2 things in my opinion that lead to excellent non-gamey meat.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

hand grinders are to much work by a cheap electric one and save the hassle


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We vacuum seal everything when we process deer and never have any issues with freezer burn unless the package gets torn for some reason (which is rare). The 1 or 2 packs of grind that get torned and burned make great dog food

bkr - processed a 177lb dressed 10 pointer (120s class); front quarters made 27lbs grind; hind quarters made 31 lbs grind & 24lbs jerky meat; didn't weigh loins/tenderloins. Approximately 48% of hanging weight on this one. Not much fat (ran it all off already), but a long bodied deer with a big neck. No damage - perfect double lung bow shot.


----------

